# Generation 2 Hyper-V with lumina - no keyboard or mouse



## BeErikk (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone with Hyper-v experience?
A couple of guidelines to a working installation would be great.

Should I use generation 2 Hyper-V?
Should I use 3D graphics?

I've tried every possible combination from legacy to full generation 2 specification and my luck have been best so far with generation 2 + 3D graphics. It's just failing with loss of the mouse and keyboard in lumina. 

Any ideas?

edit to clarify:
Installation of FreeBSD itself is no problem and working as expected AFAICT - regardless of specification. It's the desktop environment that hangs upon start or as above fails to load keyboard and mouse.


----------



## BeErikk (Sep 8, 2017)

Just to speculate: Do I need special drivers for the mouse and keyboard in Lumina? Is there another desktop environment which would be more likely to run?

Just FYI, TrueOS doesn't install at all in Hyper-V, the installer hangs in the graphical part.


----------

